

The Largest Second Generation Robot Restaurant in China - angersock
http://china-underground.com/magazine/the-largest-second-generation-robot-restaurant-in-china

======
joe_the_user
Looking at the picture, it seems like they are leaning on the theme and the
theater of humanoid robots rather than actually automating most of their
operations - I'd guess that human clean the tables and operate the robots by
remote control.

Anyway, the thing about automating restaurants is that going out to dinner is
generally not about cheapness - if you want a robot cooked meal, you could
most likely get it from the supermarket cheaper even if someone created a
fully automated restaurant. Fast food may work on pure convenience and here
it's possible automation could take over. Still, automating the cooking of
food has the problem that either need a robot capable of cooking a wide
variety of food _or_ your restaurant won't be able to compete with constantly
changing tastes.

